# New backpack



## adamh (Sep 22, 2010)

I am a completely new to this scene. I plan to be doing a fair amount of hiking in the near future, for possibly up to maybe a week at a time. Right now I am shopping for bags. I have tested out the Gregory Baltoro 70, Osprey Aether 70, Deuter ACT Lite 65+10, and REI Mars 80.  They all felt pretty similar to me from my limited use of them. Does anyone have any recommendations based on extensive use? Any pros or cons about these bags would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry no pros/cons adamh...all look good, just pick what will work best..$.01


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 24, 2010)

Probably going to boil down to which one you can fit/adjust to your torso so that it feels right. See how adjustable they are, and read some reviews on which ones were easier to fit and set-up. I have a Mountain Smith.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 24, 2010)

I would recommend buying your past last, after all other gear purchases. That way you can buy the smallest pack that will fit all your gear. Once you have size figured out fit is the most important aspect, closely followed by weight. A pack that is slightly heavier, but has a better fit most likely will be more enjoyable to carry.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 11, 2010)

Old thread, but Ive had a Lowe Alpine 60l internal for 15 years now and it still works as good today as the day I bought it. Lived out of it pretty much all summer on the beach a few years back. 

Id look into them.


----------

